# Upgrade 10.1-STABLE to 10.2



## xy16644 (Aug 17, 2015)

I have just checked out the latest SVN code for 10 STABLE:
`svn update /usr/src`

But when I run `ee /usr/src/UPDATING` there is no mention of 10.2 in the README file? The last entry is on 20150731.

I'm currently running FreeBSD 10.1-STABLE #0 r282198.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 17, 2015)

It should indicate 10.2-STABLE. Can you post the output of `svn info /usr/src`?


----------



## xy16644 (Aug 17, 2015)

SirDice said:


> It should indicate 10.2-STABLE. Can you post the output of `svn info /usr/src`?




```
Path: /usr/src
Working Copy Root Path: /usr/src
URL: svn://svn.freebsd.org/base/stable/10
Relative URL: ^/stable/10
Repository Root: svn://svn.freebsd.org/base
Repository UUID: ccf9f872-aa2e-dd11-9fc8-001c23d0bc1f
Revision: 286842
Node Kind: directory
Schedule: normal
Last Changed Author: glebius
Last Changed Rev: 286841
Last Changed Date: 2015-08-17 11:03:23 +0100 (Mon, 17 Aug 2015)
```

I have just deleted /usr/src and rechecked it out but that hasn't helped.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 17, 2015)

You can always look at the /usr/src/sys/conf/newvers.sh file to see what version it's going to be:

```
TYPE="FreeBSD"
REVISION="10.2"
BRANCH="STABLE"
```


----------



## xy16644 (Aug 17, 2015)

Looks like I am good to go. Contents of /usr/src/sys/conf/newvers.sh show:


```
TYPE="FreeBSD"
REVISION="10.2"
BRANCH="STABLE"
```

Strange that it doesn't show it in /usr/src/UPDATING.


----------



## kpa (Aug 17, 2015)

If you want 10.2-RELEASE you have to checkout the releng/10.2 branch:

`# svnlite co https://svn.freebsd.org/base/releng/10.2 /usr/src`.

The stable branch and the releng branch were separated from each other on 24th of July by creation of  the releng/10.2 branch as a copy of the stable/10 branch.  The releng branch is now the "maintainance" branch for 10.2-RELEASE. The stable branch stable/10 will continue to be the work towards the next release 10.3, it is now called 10.2-STABLE but that just signifies that it's "life after 10.2-RELEASE".

https://www.freebsd.org/releases/10.2R/schedule.html


----------



## xy16644 (Aug 17, 2015)

Sorry but I don't quite understand. So if I want to update my current 10.1-STABLE setup to 10.2-STABLE how do I do this?


----------



## kpa (Aug 17, 2015)

You said that you want to upgrade to "10.2" and I read that as "10.2-RELEASE", be more precise and readers of your threads will have a better picture what you want. 10.2-STABLE is what is in stable/10 now. The release is not yet tagged in /usr/src/UPDATING for some reason but does it matter?


----------



## xy16644 (Aug 17, 2015)

Having reread the title I guess I should have rather said: Upgrade 10.1-STABLE to 10.2-STABLE.

Assumptions eh?

No it doesn't matter that its not tagged yet but I was just being cautious...thats all.

Great, so I have checked out the correct code I need to upgrade to 10.2-STABLE.

Thanks for the help everyone.


----------



## junovitch@ (Aug 19, 2015)

I passed on the heads up on the missing UPDATING entry in stable/10 and it was just fixed in r286912:
https://svnweb.FreeBSD.org/changeset/base/286912


----------

